

Why the Sharing Economy Is, But Needs a Stricter Definition - diegoastor
https://www.amovens.com/en/sharing_economy

======
luisoduvi
Efectivamente la economía colaborativa existe, pero hay que matizarla como
dice Diego. Es importante en este momento que esta tan de moda que no nos den
gato por liebre. Gracias por el articulo!!

------
jermyn2013
I agree that lots of companies claim to be part of the sharing economy, when
really, they're not.

